# Dog and Bike post.



## Zeroack (Jul 4, 2005)

I just happened to get a nifty shot of two of my favorite things on our yearly "school's coming" camp out trip. I have a old Winchester kiddy trailer that we use to take our two Daschunds with us as we ride from place to place. We were waiting in the shade while our kids were swimming and I got lucky and got this pic.










Please feel free to post up your own Dog n' Bike pics...

Zero (aka Tron from back in the Day...)


----------



## walrus (Feb 13, 2004)

My dog likes to ride too.


----------



## cdahl (Jun 27, 2006)

*Maggie in her chariot*


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

*What did I ride thru?*


----------



## catch22 (Apr 30, 2004)

Here's a couple I have handy:

Pic 1. Our dog Addie and my bike enjoying some shade
Pic 2. Tiggerider and Lula cruising in Froota


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 22, 2003)

*AndyN's rig*

I was walkin' downtown when I spotted AndyN's bike and his puppy parked on the sidewalk in front of the gaming store. He must have run in there for some D&D dice or something.


----------



## NEARMTB (Jul 7, 2006)

you guys are so lucky i tried to get my dog to ride with me but he ends up hauling ass off into the woods ...always ends up taking 2+ hours to track him down
any tips?


----------



## Pugdawg1 (Aug 28, 2005)

The pugs love this thing.


----------



## Trigger (Mar 14, 2005)

He insists on leading every ride....until mile 8 or so


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

making sure nobody messed with it while it was being built up....


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

davec113 said:


>


AmStaf?

Nola...(note the chainring tattoo on her head)









not quite obedient enough to be let loose on the trail with us yet.....soon though.....

rt

oh, and another pup & bike...


----------



## scout (Jul 12, 2006)

Not the clearest pic but there are a couple labs in there, they really dig going on rides


----------



## GuruAtma (May 17, 2004)

My dog really likes tires.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 23, 2006)

*Sports Car, ORV, Mom's (dogs) SUV and the Boys.*

Hammer on the left, 140 lb. Strider on the right 105 lb. Alaskan Malamutes have pretty high prey drive so I don't let them loose in the woods. Strider loves to run alongside though on a leash. As you can see they promote brain buckets


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## jackstraw1 (Oct 12, 2004)

Gotta love the trail dogs!:thumbsup:


----------



## johneracer (Mar 23, 2006)

the pic above......is that for real????I have yet to see something sooooo amazing. It looks like an alien planet. I could ride there for hours.....great pic. thanks you just made my day. I have saved it as my comp's background. Oh, where is that??


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

johneracer said:


> the pic above......is that for real????I have yet to see something sooooo amazing. It looks like an alien planet. I could ride there for hours.....great pic. thanks you just made my day. I have saved it as my comp's background. Oh, where is that??


Moab, Utah - it is the Poison Spider trail. The photo was taken the first time we did it before we were brave enough to try the Portal descent version.


----------



## _tom_ (Jun 18, 2005)

Sasha...she loves to just fly down the trail behind me!


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hammerli said:


> Hammer on the left, 140 lb. Strider on the right 105 lb. Alaskan Malamutes have pretty high prey drive so I don't let them loose in the woods. Strider loves to run alongside though on a leash. As you can see they promote brain buckets


Wow....those are some of the coolest dogs ive ever seen! :thumbsup:


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

*I like dogs more than people*

But they don't belong on the trail.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 23, 2006)

Anonymous said:


> But they don't belong on the trail.


I'd have to agree there. Any dog, particularly a leashless dog, is going to have no concept of right of way or trail courtesy. That's one reason I only use a short leash when I let mine run along side, and I only do it on a rails to trails that is really wide and gives others plenty of space. Singletrack and unheeled dogs don't work around here.


----------



## mb3designs (Sep 24, 2005)

006_007 said:


> making sure nobody messed with it while it was being built up....


That's a beautiful dog, looks just like my Flash, except he has only got one eye. Nice bike too.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Hammerli said:


> I'd have to agree there. Any dog, particularly a leashless dog, is going to have no concept of right of way or trail courtesy. That's one reason I only use a short leash when I let mine run along side, and I only do it on a rails to trails that is really wide and gives others plenty of space. Singletrack and unheeled dogs don't work around here.


If you can't train your dog, it doesn't belong, but maybe some people can. I personally have 2 very well behaved trail dogs. I hope you never own dogs if you never take them hiking or biking...


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 23, 2006)

davec113 said:


> If you can't train your dog, it doesn't belong, but maybe some people can. I personally have 2 very well behaved trail dogs. I hope you never own dogs if you never take them hiking or biking...


 OK. My usual reply to crap like that is I hope you never own a dog if you are going to feed it dry kibble from the grocery store or big box pet store. What's more important for my dog; its diet, or the fact about the only form of exercise it doesn't get is running loose alongside a bicycle (clearly rhetorical.)

I've been a dog trainer for a lot of years, and my dogs do competitive obedience, which means they will run circles around 99.99% of all dogs when it comes to obedience. A dog doesn't have right of way on a trail and I don't care how good a trainer you are you can't train a dogs instincts to react to certain trail situations it may not have encountered before. Most "well trained dogs" I encounter in my classes aren't. Yours might be, but that doesn't mean I have to agree with your opinion, and where I live there is a state leash law so unless your trail dogging on private land here you are breaking the law. I don't promote any MTB action that invloves that sort of behavior since we have a hard enough time as is.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

Hammerli said:


> OK. My usual reply to crap like that is I hope you never own a dog if you are going to feed it dry kibble from the grocery store or big box pet store. What's more important for my dog; its diet, or the fact about the only form of exercise it doesn't get is running loose alongside a bicycle (clearly rhetorical.)
> 
> I've been a dog trainer for a lot of years, and my dogs do competitive obedience, which means they will run circles around 99.99% of all dogs when it comes to obedience. A dog doesn't have right of way on a trail and I don't care how good a trainer you are you can't train a dogs instincts to react to certain trail situations it may not have encountered before. Most "well trained dogs" I encounter in my classes aren't. Yours might be, but that doesn't mean I have to agree with your opinion, and where I live there is a state leash law so unless your trail dogging on private land here you are breaking the law. I don't promote any MTB action that invloves that sort of behavior since we have a hard enough time as is.


Well...

I don't feed them that crap

Mt biking is a great form of excercise for the dogs, and I do it a lot. It would be a shame if the dogs couldnt come with me. I'm glad I don't live in your state with its leash law, I live in CO.

My dogs are trained to yield right of way, and do. I guess I'm a better dog trainer than you 

douchebag...


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

davec113 said:


> Mt biking is a great form of excercise for the dogs, and I do it a lot. It would be a shame if the dogs couldnt come with me. I'm glad I don't live in your state with its leash law, I live in CO.
> 
> My dogs are trained to yield right of way, and do. I guess I'm a better dog trainer than you


Hey Dave - here's that ill-behaved dog of yours having the time of his life!

Ed E


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

*rt* said:


> AmStaf?


American Pit Bull Terrier... they are very similar, and some dogs have been registered as both at the same time. Some lines are even cross bred with one-another from time to time. The AmStaff breed standard was based on a famous Colby APBT in the early 1900s, so its not really a different breed, the show dog people just needed to differentiate their dogs from the working/fighting nature of the APBT. The AKC dog-snobs didn't want to recognize the APBT as a purebred dog because of the huge variation in the the way APBTs look.


----------



## davec113 (May 31, 2006)

edemtbs said:


> Hey Dave - here's that ill-behaved dog of yours having the time of his life!
> 
> Ed E


Ed, can you email me that pic, it turned out great!

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 23, 2006)

davec113 said:


> My dogs are trained to yield right of way, and do. I guess I'm a better dog trainer than you
> 
> douchebag...


Like I said, OK


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

davec113 said:


> American Pit Bull Terrier... they are very similar, and some dogs have been registered as both at the same time. Some lines are even cross bred with one-another from time to time. The AmStaff breed standard was based on a famous Colby APBT in the early 1900s, so its not really a different breed, the show dog people just needed to differentiate their dogs from the working/fighting nature of the APBT. The AKC dog-snobs didn't want to recognize the APBT as a purebred dog because of the huge variation in the the way APBTs look.


yup, i read about that. they look so similar that it's easy to confuse the two, though i thought that the APBTs were generally bigger than AmStafs. i started reading up on the breed after i got Nola. she was a rescue so i don't really know what she is but based on similarity in pictures i'm guessing that she's most if not all AmStaff. but she could easily be APBT. regardless,i find it easier to tell people that she's an AmStaf rather than have them freak out because i tell them that i'm walking with my scary/evil/mean/insert negative descriptor here pit bull - off the leash no less!  if they only knew that she is so submissive that her greeting to other dogs is to roll on her back and expose her belly!! hehe. alpha she's not!

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Hammerli said:


> Hammer on the left, 140 lb. Strider on the right 105 lb. Alaskan Malamutes have pretty high prey drive so I don't let them loose in the woods. Strider loves to run alongside though on a leash. As you can see they promote brain buckets


i love malamutes. great dogs. but they need a lot of space, which as a city dweller i don't have. i had a friend who had a cinnamon colored mal, Merlin. he did ok off the leash in the woods but only for hiking. not much good as a biking companion.

hehe - strider & i weigh the same thing. 

rt


----------



## sportsman (Mar 2, 2004)

a few breakfast burritos, washed down with some hoppy beverages, and you'll gain that advantage over strider...


is your passport in order for October?


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 23, 2006)

*rt* said:


> i love malamutes. great dogs. but they need a lot of space, which as a city dweller i don't have. i had a friend who had a cinnamon colored mal, Merlin. he did ok off the leash in the woods but only for hiking. not much good as a biking companion.
> 
> hehe - strider & i weigh the same thing.
> 
> rt


They are definitely not city dogs. Strider and I run about 12 miles a day. Hammer just turned 7 so he only goes about half that. Hammer's best friend is a miniature horse that he runs with. Here's a pic from Hammer's birthday party.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

Lelu and Coilair









Odin and King Kikapu


----------



## zzsean (Nov 3, 2004)

Hammerli said:


> OK. My usual reply to crap like that is I hope you never own a dog if you are going to feed it dry kibble from the grocery store or big box pet store. What's more important for my dog; its diet, or the fact about the only form of exercise it doesn't get is running loose alongside a bicycle (clearly rhetorical.)
> 
> I've been a dog trainer for a lot of years, and my dogs do competitive obedience, which means they will run circles around 99.99% of all dogs when it comes to obedience. A dog doesn't have right of way on a trail and I don't care how good a trainer you are you can't train a dogs instincts to react to certain trail situations it may not have encountered before. Most "well trained dogs" I encounter in my classes aren't. Yours might be, but that doesn't mean I have to agree with your opinion, and where I live there is a state leash law so unless your trail dogging on private land here you are breaking the law. I don't promote any MTB action that invloves that sort of behavior since we have a hard enough time as is.


I don't follow this. I am not a dog trainer, in fact I would go so far to say that I a clueless idiot when it comes to training dogs.

However, I take my dog on singetrack in colorado all the time and as long as I am paying attention we have never had a problem with her and other users of the trail (either oncoming or passing). She knows that when I say "Move" to get of the trail and steps up onto the right side of trail. The only time problems can occur are if I drop her and she is out of sight - and that is me being a bad dog owner, not the dog being a bad dog, and it pretty much never occurs unless I am just to in love with a remote singletrack section and get surprised to see another user out there.

Perhaps the difference is that you have a state-wide leash law, where as in Colorado leash-law is restricted to open-space areas around population centres. My dog absolutely loves coming riding with us and I can't imagine her not coming along on rides.


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

sportsman said:


> a few breakfast burritos, washed down with some hoppy beverages, and you'll gain that advantage over strider...


hmm, gonna have to cut down on the roadie miles as well. those seem to be ruining any chance that i'll ever be a clyde. HA HA



sportsman said:


> is your passport in order for October?


workin' on it. need to sort out a few life issues first. any recs on places to stay?

rt


----------



## *rt* (Jan 15, 2004)

Hammerli said:


> They are definitely not city dogs. Strider and I run about 12 miles a day. Hammer just turned 7 so he only goes about half that. Hammer's best friend is a miniature horse that he runs with. Here's a pic from Hammer's birthday party.


love the party hats!! 

rt


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

*Dogs are great trail beasts*



NEARMTB said:


> you guys are so lucky i tried to get my dog to ride with me but he ends up hauling ass off into the woods ...always ends up taking 2+ hours to track him down
> any tips?


Does the dog get any other leashless activities? Maybe it just doesn't get enough unleashed time so it feels like it needs to take advantage of any chance it gets and the forest is just too tempting.



Anonymous said:


> I like dogs more than people, But they don't belong on the trail.





Hammerli said:


> I'd have to agree there. Any dog, particularly a leashless dog, is going to have no concept of right of way or trail courtesy....Singletrack and unheeled dogs don't work around here.


Some people just can't help butting in on dog threads about how wrong it is and how their way is the right way... The new thing is to not let your dog put its head out the car window because it is dangerous. Give me a break. I'm not saying it was said on this thread, but it just reminds me of the same mentality. My dogs do great on the trail and have proper etiquette. I'm sure some others don't. I'm glad my state (Montana) doesn't have a statewide leashlaw, either. Poor dogs....


----------



## Spindelatron (Aug 15, 2006)

great thing to have solo on the trail!!

dogs are known to save their owners lives when **** goes down.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 23, 2006)

zzsean said:


> Perhaps the difference is that you have a state-wide leash law, where as in Colorado leash-law is restricted to open-space areas around population centres. My dog absolutely loves coming riding with us and I can't imagine her not coming along on rides.


We have very little single track, and much of what we do have is multi-use and very busy. So not only does a rider encounter many other riders from both directions but also hikers and horses on many of the trails. Some of our most popular MTB trails have sections with a lot of blind corners, a series of about 1/2 mile of S curves through a "mini-valley" with no visibility through the corners.

Sounds like you aren't having to deal with those types of situations so maybe I'd view things differently if I lived where you do, and vice versa.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 23, 2006)

ewarnerusa said:


> Some people just can't help butting in on dog threads about how wrong it is and how their way is the right way.......


That's a two way street; so you are saying your way is right then?



ewarnerusa said:


> The new thing is to not let your dog put its head out the car window because it is dangerous. Give me a break. I'm not saying it was said on this thread, but it just reminds me of the same mentality. My dogs do great on the trail and have proper etiquette. I'm sure some others don't. I'm glad my state (Montana) doesn't have a statewide leashlaw, either. Poor dogs....


See above. Since you've expanded the scope outside of the trail, having a leash on a dog in public areas somehow is affecting the dogs happiness? Give me a break. My dogs run free over 9 fenced acres without leashes all the time, but when we are out in public they know to walk at a heel and not acknowledge other people or dogs unless they are told it is OK. I'm glad I live in a state with a leash law since every day I see dogs straining at their leashes barking at my dogs, a mythical dog toy or any other number of things. The last thing we need is dogs who have trained their owners running around off leash everywhere. Around here those of us with trained dogs aren't affected by leash laws since we have a slack leash on a heeling dog meaning the dog wouldn't be doing anything different on or off leash. On the other hand a dog in public shouldn't greet everyone that walks by it since some people just aren't dog people and I respect that. The problem lies with people who think there is nothing wrong with their dog doing that, and that they are in the "right" by letting their dog run rampant everywhere and do as it pleases. For now at least where I live the law agrees with my viewpoint, and thus the leash law. For people that have to deal with untrained dogs in states with no leash laws I say poor people.


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

*I quote you Mr. Hammer*



Hammerli said:


> Sounds like you aren't having to deal with those types of situations so maybe I'd view things differently if I lived where you do, and vice versa.


sorry to irk you, i just see every thread involving those of us who love our dogs out on the trails with us get tsk tsked by someone like yourself.


----------



## Hammerli (Jul 23, 2006)

ewarnerusa said:


> sorry to irk you, i just see every thread involving those of us who love our dogs out on the trails with us get tsk tsked by someone like yourself.


Fair enough, sorry to irk you as well. I guess my differing viewpoint offsets those who claim to be better dog owners just because they take their dog(s) on the MTB trail, and that those of us that don't shouldn't have dogs.


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

.............


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

davec113 said:


> Ed, can you email me that pic, it turned out great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Check your pm's.

Ed E


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Biking to work with the wolf dog*

With the hot weather, I've been making her ride in the trailer (Dog Croozer, a specific dog trailer that Chariot imports) for 1/2 the commute to work. In cooler weather, I make her pull me! I get the distinct impression that she feels the trailer demeans us both. She will jump in, but only after a bit of yammering on with that Husky-Wookie voice she's got. It saves some gas, keeps her with me, and avoids traffic to dog/bike commute with a trailer.

She's a good trail dog, too. I don't take her on group rides, or longer rides. Her drive to chase deer/rabbits/prey is pretty strong, but from bikejoring and skijoring, a firm "leave it" does the trick. I also use a remote shock collar when "leave it" doesn't work, she gets a reminder (opening myself up to lots of criticism here) from the zapper. She knows "trail" means to get off the trail ASAP to allow a pass. She knows all the skijor commands, too. We do some bike/scooter pulling, but in the hot weather, she gets to run free with me on the trails. YES, I have taken full blast from the zapper on my neck. Suka never has.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

Sparrow: that Suka is gorgeous! What do you do that she can come to work with you? I have a mostly husky, but she's a puny little thing compared to yours (just under 50 lbs). But she's all husky in attitude


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Suka, the pound dog.*

Yeah, looking back, I'm surprised she was in the pound. Of course, it was my wife's idea to get her. But I work at a crappy little bike shop (dirty, dusty, grungy, not a high falutin' shop) and Suka is now a fixture at work. I've got lots of kids and customers that stop by to see her once a week or more.

At 75lbs, I'm not sure she's a full Siberian, but her build and color, and all that sure looks it. Seems big for a Sib from what I've read. She is lean, that photo makes he look fat.

Here is a good photo of her; our housecat is just off camera.


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*oops, wrong photo*

But that is scootering with my wife.


----------



## Neen (Sep 27, 2004)

She sure looks full bred. Not that it matters. Both my girls came from pounds and the first (now gone) had the textbook look of a pure Sibe. This one looks mostly Sibe but I think she's got a sprinkle of something else in there. When I picked Kali, no lie, the humane society had no less than 10 Siberians there. And these were purebred looking Sibes, I'm not even counting mixes. :-(
I will always frequent a shop with a dog over one without! I'm sure Suka is good for business.


----------



## Scary Mc (Mar 10, 2004)

Pecos can't wait to hit the trails! The vet gave him permission for long distance this November.


----------



## abegold (Jan 30, 2004)

*Pointer on the trail!*



Trigger said:


> He insists on leading every ride....until mile 8 or so


Shelby, my pointer mix is a wonderful trail dog. Pointers naturally seek their owners and has never gotten lost or run off. She stays on my rear tire during every ride unless I let her lead for a while. If a Pointer gets lost just find a spot they can catch your scent and they will find you. I have had several breeds of dog and this is the best yet for MTB trail running. She's fast, agile and has plenty of stamina. Quiet for a hound. 
I do not reccommned rides in excess of 10 miles for dogs as they can develop problems later in life if run too hard, leg and hip problems. 
I strongly DISAGREE that dogs don't belong on the trail. Only poorly trained, agressive dogs don't. 
The more technical the trail, the easier it is for the dog. I don't take her on fast paced rides or where rocks are brutal or sharp. 
Don't buy high priced pure bred dogs. Rescue dogs from the pound or humaine society. If you want a purebred look for a rescue orginization for the breed. They will love you for it.


----------



## icegeek (Feb 16, 2004)

Perhaps now the most photographed pooch in empty-beer-dom...









Ironically, this pic isn't STIL, I think it's pretty much what it's like...


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

Here is a pic of me and my dogs taken by my wife near Truckee Ca.


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

davec113 said:


> Ed, can you email me that pic, it turned out great!
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Haha, your dog is kicking your a$$ in that pic


----------



## MC9.5 (Nov 11, 2004)

Here is Tyson...


----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*What a rush that's gotta be!*



hammerdog said:


> Here is a pic of me and my dogs taken by my wife near Truckee Ca.


That's it, I'm getting two more dogs in the morning! YOWZA!


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

hammerdog said:


> Here is a pic of me and my dogs taken by my wife near Truckee Ca.


Bike-joring. I do that a lot....but do you actually attach the lead to your handlebar? :-O

I usually hold mine in one hand so I can let it go if I need too when the squirrel comes flying across the trail!


----------



## holden (Jul 27, 2004)

walrus said:


> My dog likes to ride too.


that recycling crate is a great solution to those trailers. for some reason, i never thought about that.


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

lidarman said:


> Bike-joring. I do that a lot....but do you actually attach the lead to your handlebar? :-O
> 
> I usually hold mine in one hand so I can let it go if I need too when the squirrel comes flying across the trail!


I attach the line front and center on the stem with a 5/8 inch brass swivel snap. Holding the line in your hand is very hazardous. The dogs can pull your bars to the side and make you fall. When the line is at the stem I can control the dogs with both hands near the brakes. 
Your dogs have to be trained to go by all distractions before you hook them up to a bike. 
Here is a photo of my team on the Tahoe Rim Trail just south of Tahoe Meadows. You can see in the photo how I connect the line to the bars with the swivel snap.


----------



## crager34 (Feb 23, 2005)

Completely awsome!!! Thanks for all the pics... I miss my dogs so much when I travel.


(not the negative post about dogs on the trails, leash laws, etc).


----------



## sherpaxc (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm really interested in doing this bike-joring thing. I've got good dogs to do it as well. Where can I find more info on it?
Thanks!


----------



## Jefff (Jun 16, 2005)

*I have a Husky!*

We have a husky and I would take her riding with me. My wife ordered a contraption from Europe called a springer. Imagine a drainpipe clamped to your seatpost with a spring at one end with a short leash attached to a harness to Zoe (black and white husky). She runs along side while I ride. I havent been using it lately since we got another dog. Julius (Samoyd/Chow+retriver?) mix doesn't last too long running.

Bikejoring sounds like a mor sutiable activity for Zoe than running alongside of me. I see a harness in her future.

Jeff


----------



## lidarman (Jan 12, 2004)

hammerdog said:


> I attach the line front and center on the stem with a 5/8 inch brass swivel snap. Holding the line in your hand is very hazardous. The dogs can pull your bars to the side and make you fall. When the line is at the stem I can control the dogs with both hands near the brakes.


No necessarily true. When I say I hold the leash, I didn't say I keep my hand on the bar. Sure, I have no front brake but I'm not in a race on technical terrain here.


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

sherpaxc said:


> I'm really interested in doing this bike-joring thing. I've got good dogs to do it as well. Where can I find more info on it?
> Thanks!


For starters you can look up your local dog mushing club. There is a very active yahoo group at www.dogscooter.com. You can learn from real pros one on one in California at our annual fall training clinic. Go to www.sndd.org. Here is an article I wrote about bikejoring few years ago. http://www.skijor.com/bjarticle.html It is a little outdated. For a good mushing forum go to www.sleddogcentral.com


----------



## hammerdog (May 31, 2006)

Jefff said:


> We have a husky and I would take her riding with me. My wife ordered a contraption from Europe called a springer.
> 
> I am familiar with the springer. It allows you to run an untrained dog. You can not run on single track with a springer. It's a pretty hokey getup in my opinion. To bikejor you need to train your dog to be a lead dog. It has to follow commands and go on by all distractions. Once your dog is trained then you will have many years of fun after that. The dogs love to run. Walking a dog is never enough and the dog will just get fat. Free running dogs is a great way to keep your dogs free and agile.
> I feel sorry for Hammerli's dogs. They have to always be on a leash. He says they are fit but I doubt it. "Competitive Obedience"? Ha! Running dogs are healthy dogs. I am lucky that I live where I can set my dogs loose to romp free. There is not much "public" when and where I run dogs. It is usually at daybreak and far away from any urban areas. There is never conflict with other trail users. There is plenty of room here for everyone to have fun.
> ...


----------



## runhuskyrun (Jul 13, 2006)




----------



## sparrow (Dec 30, 2003)

*Training a pulling dog;*



sherpaxc said:


> I'm really interested in doing this bike-joring thing. I've got good dogs to do it as well. Where can I find more info on it?
> Thanks!


I bought Suka's tugline and harness, and a book on skijoring here:

http://skijornow.com/skijornowhome.html

Their book is a great help! Bikejoring, scootering, or even on roller blades (scary) all use the same commands and equipment for the dogs. Snow or dirt, same deal. Bikes/scooters seem easier to me, as I'm better at biking than skiing, and my bike has brakes. Plus skate skiers (around here) seem to be pretty uptight about having a dog on the trail. For gosh sakes, Suka's paw print is nearly as big and nearly as deep as a skate ski pole basket leaves in the skate track, but that's another forum,eh?


----------



## KeepOnChooglin (Aug 15, 2006)

This thread started out great, Then like usual in turns out into a arguement about whether dogs should be on trails or not. Just shut-up and enjoy the pictures like most of us are trying to do. :nono:


----------



## beaux deuk (Jul 12, 2006)

No-one loves dogs more than myself. However, I've almost wrecked as the result of a dog stepping in front of me enough times to form an opinion. When you take the dog on a shared trail; you're making the decision to compromise both the safety of the dog and the other riders IMHO. People are somewhat predictable, dogs aren't


----------



## Sadlebred (Jan 12, 2004)

Although I don't have a dog right now, one of these days I will have a purebred Lab and just a "dog" from the pound.  I love seeing everyone's traildogs!


----------



## JSD303 (Jun 15, 2006)

I love dogs and enjoy seeing well-behaved dogs on the trail. As a side-note I ran into an mountain biker last week that had his dog impounded by the ranger and threatened with a $5000 fine. Apparently in national parks if your dog chases any wildlife (Rabbit whatever) then it's a fine and impounding of the animal. If your dog HARMS in any way any wildlife in the park, then it's a $5000 fine. DAMN. That seems like a stiff fine for a natural instinct, but that's the law in Colorado it seems.

Just a heads up to those of you riding without leashes. Keep an eye out for the rangers, boo boo!


----------



## ewarnerusa (Jun 8, 2004)

yes, dogs and national parks don't mix. We never take our dogs to Glacier or Yellowstone because it sucks for them. they can't be off a leash, ever, and there's nothing for them to do but sit in the hot truck or be tied to a rope at the campground.


----------



## TheDude (Feb 18, 2004)

shared, busy, multi-use trails are tough. I wouldn't want to deal with a person who has been bitten/attacked in the past when they freak out about the dog.

I had my lab in the front seat of my truck, pulled into a gas station, his head out the window and the woman I pulled up next to completely flipped out on me.

I am more afraid of people.


----------



## LowCel (Jan 16, 2004)

Here is Alley with _her_ new bike.


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Sassy is a great trail dog, she loves to run. Tessa on the other hand likes to lay around and eat. Sassy is good for about 16 miles and prefers to be in the back of me.


----------



## Kevin Van Deventer (Jan 31, 2015)

Necro here. Hello. I was wondering if the omnijore system would be a good way for a beginner.


----------

